
Show HN: AlDente.io – A ProductHunt like community for food and drinks - alc90
https://www.aldente.io
======
alc90
Hey guys - today I wanted to share the #1 Startup for a perosnal challenge -
"12 Startups in 6 Months"

AlDente - [https://www.aldente.io](https://www.aldente.io) \- A ProductHunt
like community for food and drinks enthusiasts where users can share and
discover tasty new dishes.

The first version was ready in about 7 days of "after-hours" work - meaning
about 3 hours per night and I tried to follow Reid Hoffman's rule for the MVP
: "If you are not embarrassed by the first version of your product, you’ve
launched too late."

Please check it out and if you have feedback of find bugs please feel free to
shoot me a message.

~~~
artpar
That's a really ambitious challenge OP.

How much time did you spent in building back end vs front end ?

~~~
alc90
I think it was 50/50 even though initialy I thought that the front end would
take longer since I wanted to just use the bare minimum features from
Vulcan.js.

Since Vulcan is still an early stage project there were (and still are) some
stuff that I needed to change also some stuff in the backend.

Also - there were some problems with the DNS records and almost a day was
spent working on it.

